# Reservoir - London - March 2015



## brickworx (Mar 25, 2015)

Ever since starting out I have wanted to see this location and am extra happy to now say I have!

A simply amazing and stunning venue which was humbling to explore due it's sheer size and general awesomeness.... I must say I feel very privileged to have laid eyes on such a wondrous construction.

Big thanks to Stufish for his tutelage on lighting this place up....what an awesome new world you have opened my eyes to 

On with the pics, not many to post as they took an age to accomplish but my slideshow containing a couple of extras can be found here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650814807427/show/



120x60 by Brickworx, on Flickr



SideOn by Brickworx, on Flickr



Diagonal by Brickworx, on Flickr



ManInSparks by Brickworx, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Mar 25, 2015)

Absolutely awesome pics mate, makes me want to see this even more now!


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 25, 2015)

WOW! Amazing photos.


----------



## krela (Mar 25, 2015)

Diagonal is an absolute winner.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 25, 2015)

Amazing photos. I know how ridiculous this place is to light and you've done a fine job 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 25, 2015)

Great shots, fantastically lit. One that's on my list with about 20 other places dotted about the country  So many explores, so little time


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2015)

Stunning, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## brickworx (Mar 25, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing photos. I know how ridiculous this place is to light and you've done a fine job
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Cheers and yeah, lonnnng job in the lighting and tbh credit goes to Stufish for that....I did light the money shot (1st one) but I should add that without his help (and loan of a camera) I wouldn't of done half the job...


----------



## HughieD (Mar 26, 2015)

Simply stunning. ...


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 26, 2015)

love it chap, had this marked since last year sometime, still have not got round to it! first shot spot on!


----------



## beardface (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome pictures, good work.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 26, 2015)

Absolutely incredible place, and your photographs certainly do this place justice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tazdaz (Mar 26, 2015)

Woah, brilliant pictures


----------



## mookster (Mar 26, 2015)

Now very well sealed up thanks to some morons leaving the bars covering the entrance a mess which was a totally unneccessary way to gain entry with a perfectly usable other way, cheers....


----------



## brickworx (Mar 26, 2015)

mookster said:


> Now very well sealed up thanks to some morons leaving the bars covering the entrance a mess which was a totally unneccessary way to gain entry with a perfectly usable other way, cheers....



Hope that's not aimed at me mate...for the record, those bars had already been removed and where just laid loose across the entrance top when we visited....shame it's sealed now but a place like this is never going to stay open for long really.


----------



## mookster (Mar 27, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Hope that's not aimed at me mate...for the record, those bars had already been removed and where just laid loose across the entrance top when we visited....shame it's sealed now but a place like this is never going to stay open for long really.



Course not, it's aimed at the morons who made a mess of it!


----------



## brickworx (Mar 27, 2015)

mookster said:


> Course not, it's aimed at the morons who made a mess of it!



Ahhhh cool mate, it was the 'cheers' bit that got me a little paranoid it was subtlety aimed in my direction....Apologies, the written word is too easy to misconstrue I find!

Would never force may way into anywhere, I have no problem with trespassing but breaking and entering just isn't cricket


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 27, 2015)

Probably the BEST underground pics ever to grace this site !! Top marks mate !!


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 27, 2015)

mookster said:


> Now very well sealed up thanks to some morons leaving the bars covering the entrance a mess which was a totally unneccessary way to gain entry with a perfectly usable other way, cheers....


I had the pleasure to visit with Brickworks and as you say the bars were wrecked by persons/idiots unknown, also the amount of rubbish, beer cans, wine bottles, exhausted tea lights etc left down there was disgraceful.
Anyone who had been in there recently could not fail to notice the monitoring equipment/wiring throughout. This I understand was there as the site had developed some cracking and was being monitored by its owners. Regular site visits were probably involved and the detritus left by revellers would have been noticed. 
This behaviour was selfish, rude and childish and even if discrete access had been maintained it would have alerted the owners and led to the inevitable lockdown.  
I managed to visit more than once and can say this is a spectacular location and it is a double shame its locked down now.
I will post a compilation report from my trips and nefarious encounters there when I get time, meanwhile here is one of my photos.
I did not burn my eyebrows doing this. :dull:


Blues by stu8fish, on Flickr

Live long and prosper.
Stu.


(ignore the star trek reference if you want but when in Tesco avoid being served by the staff dressed in red as there may be a sudden death in the locality)


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 27, 2015)

Am seriously jealous of those pics.must have been an amazing sight when you lit it up.


----------



## KM Punk (Apr 28, 2015)

Always love seeing this one. Cheers for sharing


----------

